# New personal best for my Dad



## pulpfish1 (Aug 12, 2009)

My Dad caught this 6lb. 8oz. beast on 7-27-2011 on Clear Fork Reservoir. It was 21 7/8 inches long. First fish caught on the day. We managed five keepers and lost a few too. He also bagged a 3 1/2 pounder today. Great job on the new personal best Dad!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

No way that fish is 6.8lbs....I'd say 6.7 

Congrats to your Dad.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

That's a toad....congrats to your Dad!!!!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful fish! Congrats to your Father, I bet he was excited!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Dad did well, pass along congratulations!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job! That lake is awesome.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice fish, is he getting it mounted?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like the fish was either mounted or ate.....

On another note things a pig


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice fish!


----------



## pulpfish1 (Aug 12, 2009)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Nice fish, is he getting it mounted?


Thanks to all for the congrats. The fish was caught, photographed, weighed for a tournament (yes it won big bass) and released. No mount just some pictures and a memory to last a lifetime. 
Clearfork is fished very heavily and still turns out some quality fish. I have seen half a dozen six pounders weighed in this year and know of one over seven weighed for a tournament. Over the past four weeks it has taken weights of 17, 14, 19, and 19 pounds to win a tournament! On a side note Dad told me afterwards he was not "feeling lucky" when we went out. Good thing he went anyway.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

That's a pig! Tell your dad he's awesome for me.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Nice Fish


----------



## bucont (May 14, 2011)

nice fish!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Beast! 

Love the fishing hat. What is that a sturgeon?


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

shame its dead


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

melo123 said:


> shame its dead


He already stated earlier that the fish was weighed for tourney and released. No need for such criticism.

Great looking fish by the way! And may I ask what it was caught on? Just curious.


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Tell your dad congrats on the nice fish. Funny we were just talking not that long ago about him not having big fish in the tournament yet.  We need to hit the lake sometime.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice pig,great job!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice fish! Thats the same size as my PB! Thats funny! Anyway. Congrats!


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks bigger than 6.8....awesome


----------

